# New 50MM F/1.8 Nikon D90



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

So I'm new to photography...sort of. Got my first DSLR 2-3 weeks ago and since then I've already bought a second lens.

Please critique if you so choose. (I know the cars dirty)


----------



## BMWV (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice job Im still learning my canon rebel xsi
Car looks great the amstel I will have to try


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah very nice shots.

I am also new to DSLR just got the rebel XSi last weekend.
But haven't had a time to play with it yet much.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tried my hand at HDR as well...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Photos look good! Although now you are making me thirsty for a Guinness. I am also still getting into the whole photography thing. I bought a Canon 40D last year and still have yet to figure it all out. Just never seem to have enough time to commit to it.

On the HDR photos are you using at least 3-5 exposure levels? I think in order to get them to turn out properly you need at least three different exposure levels.


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

Bud Light and Amstel Light? Ehhh...


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

EddieNYC said:


> Bud Light and Amstel Light? Ehhh...


got a wedding in 2 months


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Photos look good! Although now you are making me thirsty for a Guinness. I am also still getting into the whole photography thing. I bought a Canon 40D last year and still have yet to figure it all out. Just never seem to have enough time to commit to it.
> 
> On the HDR photos are you using at least 3-5 exposure levels? I think in order to get them to turn out properly you need at least three different exposure levels.


I have my bracketing setup to be 1.3EV apart and to take 3 pictures. Not sure if it can do more then 3 without going manual.

I also could have had some psychedelic pictures but choose to keep it more of a normal looking pictures. Not a fan of super crazy HDR pics.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> I have my bracketing setup to be 1.3EV apart and to take 3 pictures. Not sure if it can do more then 3 without going manual.
> 
> I also could have had some psychedelic pictures but choose to keep it more of a normal looking pictures. Not a fan of super crazy HDR pics.


Gotcha. This is the kind of HDR photography I am used to seeing:


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice shots! I have the same camera and got that same lens as a birthday present from my dad. Have you tried using the 50MM F/1.8 in the movie mode yet? It has a great depth of field and does well in low light. Great for portraits as well. The blue crane guide for the D90 is pretty informative.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

JohnnyRoaster said:


> Very nice shots! I have the same camera and got that same lens as a birthday present from my dad. Have you tried using the 50MM F/1.8 in the movie mode yet? It has a great depth of field and does well in low light. Great for portraits as well. The blue crane guide for the D90 is pretty informative.


I'm cleaning the car tomorrow so I'll take a drive by video with the 50MM/1.8 for you. In exchange for M3 pics :thumbup:


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> I'm cleaning the car tomorrow so I'll take a drive by video with the 50MM/1.8 for you. In exchange for M3 pics :thumbup:


I will let you know when I post some pics of the new car. I will be at the Welt next Friday:roundel:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

JohnnyRoaster said:


> I will let you know when I post some pics of the new car. I will be at the Welt next Friday:roundel:


You lucky bastard! I had my whole honeymoon planned out to go pick up an 09 335i at the Welt and go to Rome for my honeymoon. The BMW bug was too great. I got my order for ED all ready, flight #'s and hotels all lined up. Then my CA made me an offer I couldn't refuse on an 08 and I jumped at it.

I hope you're on Jon Spira's calander! Don't forget the 12 Hour rule. I guess I'll be checking out the ED forums next week. Best of luck and have a safe trip! :thumbup:

I took video on Saturday w/ the 50mm and it came out like crap. I'll edit it in iMovie and post it on youtube hopefully in HD.


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear that the trip didn't work out. Your CA must have offered you one heck of a deal. I am on the calendar and will do my best to obide by the 12 hour rule.

I have only used the lens for inside movies of the kids and stuff. I find it very hard to keep the kit lens in focus for videos. I will try some outside videos with the 50mm and see how they come out. What was the problem with the video you shot?


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

My 09 Order was an 09 E90 LCI in Montego Blue, Sports package, ipod/usb, automatic w/ paddles, heated seats and fold down rears. I would have loved the exterior but the interior would have been chincy. Instead I got whats in my signature! Still wish I got montego blue but I guess I'll have to wait till Jan of 2012 to return my car and get an ///M3 in Interlagos.

The video sucked because I didn't want to mount the camera on a tripod out in the street and kick rocks up at it so I had it on a tripod on my lawn and the car wasnt in frame and i didnt catch the road for more than 20 feet so all you see is me zip off and then zoom right by the camera. 

BTW, you know the trick about AE-L right? Where you hold it while recording and your exposure will not fluctuate and get that weird flickering look. Login to iTunes and watch the Dtown podcast. Very helpful!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Click on video and go to youtube to click on High Quality. Not sure why its not exporting as HD.


----------

